# Introducing feral cats to new cats...ideas from catamer1



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Introducing feral cats to new cats...ideas from catamer1 or anyone else would be greatly appreciated.

My cat Satan was found when he was 5 weeks old. He is now almost 3 and he only likes myself, my sister and my mom...he hates my mom's husband. 

Anyway, I think I've asked this before but I didn't get answers that I felt fit my situation.

We want to get a new cat for him...I think I've told you guys that we tried this with a very tiny baby kitten and Satan attacked and tried killing. My feeling is it's his feral side and the fact that the kitten looked like pray and ontop of that he was a male. :?:

So we went to my cousins house today and she has this older girl cat named Mia (Me-Haw) she's very petite and black with a little bit of brownish red color on her back area. She's the sweatest thing ever but shes an outdoor cat and she needs to be fed she's on the tad skinny side but she loves people. 

Would this be a better choice for Satan??? She seems like she'd let him be the dominate cat in the house and shes very pleasing.

Should we even try AGAIN??? Is it worth it??? I feel so bad for him he's under my bed in my room...he basically lives there after my mom's husband gets home from work and then he comes out when he goes to bed. 

My mom wants to wait until we move into a bigger place which will be in less than a year...she's signing a 6 month lease and then we'll move into a bigger place. She wants to do that because she wants Satan to feel like he has a safe haven because we've heard that you put one cat in one room and the other in another room each for a week then you switch but since Satan hates my step dad he can't go into my mom and his room when they switch and he can't come in the livingroom because he has nowhere that he feels safe to escape too. She thinks if we have 3 bedrooms we can switch the cats between my room and my sisters room...

The first kitten we brought in we did everything wrong...we let the kitten play with satans toys, we put him in satans bed, we brushed him with satans brush, we let him take over his stuff and I know that was a HUGE deal breaker.

Are there special ways to introduce a feral cat to another cat??? The "good" (i put "'s because I don't consider it a good thing but atleast we wouldn't have to take it too a pound) thing about this is if we get Mia and Satan does like her we can always take her back to my cousins house.

The thing that gives me high hopes is at like 9:30pm every night there is a cat that walks outside and satan can see him through the screen...he literally starts meowing and when the cat keeps walking he runs from the door to the couch into the window to be able to see it and BACK to the screen door. It's almost like he's getting excited...or maybe he's getting territorial and upset?? I don't know...


PLEASE HELP!!

Thanks
ERICKA 8O


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*slowly*

Hmm is Satan attacked a kitten then he just may not like cats and wished to be the only cat of the household. If you want to get another cat try a female and bring them on gradually, keep them in seperate rooms and switch from time to time let them get use to each other's scent. Also try putting a little vanilla on them just a drop or two so they have the same scent. Some cats are very picky on their housemates and some do not like any other cats at all. My beloved cat Felix was a feral kitten when found and he hated every other cat I owned except one tabby I had named Tugger (my beloved furbaby  ) anyway Felix was raised by Tugger so he was the only cat that could interact with him. Most feral cats though love the company of other cats but if Satan takes it out on a kitten, then you should take it very slowly or not try at all. Usually cats give kitten a repreive, they wont attack them but stay away for a while.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

thank you I really appreciate it.

It really makes me sad at the thought that he just doesn't like other cats period.  

I feel he's bored and lonely


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: slowly*



Sweetvegan74 said:


> Felix was a feral kitten when found and he hated every other cat I owned.


So do you think that Satan could just tolerate a new cat? and eventually grow to love/like it... :?:


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*try an older girl*

Every cat is different, he may or not you might be better off in getting a placid older female that is use to other cats but yet gives Satan space. a kitten might be too frisky for him. Maybe knowing she is around will not let him feel lonely when your gone. Don't feel bad for him though, some cats enjoy being by themselves and prefer it that way. Most of my cats enjoy each other's company and learn to except each other within time. You can try again and see how it goes.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

He just seems lonely...I feel bad for him. He'll get attention from us and he'll still walk around meowing.


----------

